
Show HN: PJON 12.0 an independent, decentralized, open-source protocol - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/releases/tag/12.0
======
filar
Every user of Arduino and similar devices who do not know PJON should take a
look. Especially the SoftwareBitBang strategy is genious, allowing lots of
devices to communicate over a single wire (plus ground) over long distances on
a bus, without wasting money and space on communication shields.

I use PJON as a basis for a library I created for my home automation, and it
works flawlessly
([https://github.com/fredilarsen/ModuleInterface](https://github.com/fredilarsen/ModuleInterface)).

~~~
gioscarab
ModuleInterface is really cool, I have a couple of projects where I will for
sure apply it! Compliments!

------
Marshall222
This is the new frontier for the Arduino's users. Absolutely visit the
website, it's really interesting and very well done. Sincere congratulations.

------
gioscarab
More info here: www.pjon.org

